# {POLL} Who would you say wins E3 2017



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)

Who would you say "Won" E3?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 13, 2017)

Sony. Although that is slightly biased considering they showcased Shadow of the Colossus. That is all i need in life.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

_Intel for announcing Linkin Park VR during the pre-show for the PC Gaming Show. :^)_
For real though, I'd say Nintendo or Microsoft. Both seem to know almost exactly what their fans wanted.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Sony. Although that is slightly biased considering they showcased Shadow of the Colossus. That is all i need in life.


I can sort of agree with that, I was drooling over MHW and spiderman


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 13, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Who would you say "Won" E3?


Nintendo and Bethesda. Hands down.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 13, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I can sort of agree with that, I was drooling over MHW and spiderman


MHW i can also agree with. I started out playing the games on the PSP all the way up to now. I'm quite excited.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 13, 2017)

EA had a conference or did no one remember? So did devolver digital. 

As for who won... wait there is winners? I dunno, whoever getting most of my money, so far switch games xenoblade and mario oddesy, Metroid samus returns on 3ds, then dragon ball z on ps4 (Whenever) and marvel vs capcom infinite, and maybe spiderman.


----------



## orcid (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo and Ubisoft are my personal winners. Both showed a nice mix of many 2017 announcements and some great teasers for the future.
Great games I can and will buy this year: 
Mario
Xenoblade
Metroid 3DS
Zelda DLC
Far Cry 5
South Park 
Mario Rabbids

Breathtaking "hype" announcements for the future:
Metroid Prime
Pokemon Switch
Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> EA had a conference or did no one remember? So did devolver digital.
> 
> As for who won... wait there is winners? I dunno, whoever getting most of my money, so far switch games xenoblade and mario oddesy, Metroid samus returns on 3ds, then dragon ball z on ps4 (Whenever) and marvel vs capcom infinite, and maybe spiderman.


*added EA

Thats what im basing my winners on.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 13, 2017)

Bethesda for me.

Evil within 2 and Wolfenstein 2


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nobody won, we all lost.
I say having not watched any yet (far nicer to watch e3 with a skip and play at 2x speed button) but merely going by the general lack of buzz around.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 13, 2017)

I thought Ubisoft took the "W" on their press conference, far and away. They were somehow the most personable and non-robotic, and they had an impressive lineup of new IPs and NEW games to show off. They had developers get up on stage for a little bit and talk, they showed off some cool games, and they generally left me impressed.

I think overall, Nintendo wins, because of all the great titles they're showing off, all the pleasant surprises, and the Treehouse livestream + many days of coverage and Splatoon 2, Pokken, and Arms invitationals. They're definitely putting in the most effort this year. I grade their "press conference" worse than Ubisoft because it was essentially just a 25 minute trailer reel whereas Ubisoft gave an actual press conference. It seemed like so many companies this  year were just trailer reels. Bethesda and Sony were the most disappointing, by far. EA was robotic as ever, too. Microsoft was alright, but they failed to get me excited about anything. Their conference was just boring.

But really, imagine that! Ubisoft and Nintendo teaming up to save E3! Who would've imagined this?
They even made a Mario/Rabbids lovechild together that's actually looking awesome.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 13, 2017)

OP you need to set some conditions. Who has the best presentation? Who showed the best games? Who did you like best? All three could have different answers.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2017)

Sony and MS but MS won for me.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 13, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> OP you need to set some conditions. Who has the best presentation? Who showed the best games? Who did you like best? All three could have different answers.


Best Presentation: Ubisoft
Best Games: Nintendo
Personal Best: Nintendo


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 13, 2017)

These type of threads are pointless on this site because nintendo could just take a shit on the stage and people here would claim greatest e3 event ever.

In any event I would say nobody, they all had pretty major flaws.

EA
It was pretty bad, but this was a major problem https://www.polygon.com/e3/2017/6/11/15778112/ea-e3-2017-youtube-influencers

Bethesda
I guess it would have been slightly better if evil within 2 wasnt leaked early, also the vr stuff that less than 1% of steam users even have vr headsets, new wolfenstein looked pretty decent though

Microsoft
They revealed new hardware but how will they attract people back is another issue, almost every single game was also coming to pc or timed exclusive, alot of them were indie games and there was no big game announcement 

Ubisoft
I really havnt cared about AC games since the ACII trilogy, the rabbids + mario I just have to ask why?

Sony
They really dropped the ball from last year, while there were a few new games announced and gameplay for spiderman (I'm not sure I would call that showstopper) and such, it was just lackluster
they do an get an A for presentation though

Nintendo
While they brought first party games but alot of the bigger stuff like new pokemon and metroid just said now in development with nothing to show, the mario trailer looked really good though. There was non existent third party support except for rocket league and no 3ds, I guess thats dead now?


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 13, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> These type of threads are pointless on this site because nintendo could just take a shit on the stage and people here would claim greatest e3 event ever.


That pretty much sums up what I was going to say.
In fact, any poll with Nintendo vs Any Other Dev/Publisher will go only one way. On this site of course.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 13, 2017)

This all comes down to bias, whoever you want to win will win it doesn't even make sense.

For me everyone did good except Sony who went so far into the remaster thread as to remaster their E3 2016 along with games which will play best on PC/X1X along with fishing game and a remaster of a game that was already remastered on PS3. The way they are trying hard to make every single game a last of us almost made me puke Kratos is some kind of Joel now lol.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 13, 2017)

VALVE OLL THE WAYYY!!

ow wait..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo for Metroid.
Bethesda for Skyrim (always wanted to play it but never had the right console)


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 13, 2017)

Haven't seen/heard the full summaries for Nintendo/Sony so I wont cast my vote, but Ubisoft impressed me with Beyond Good and Evil 2 which unlike allot of Ubisoft's more recent titles (and allot of the other stuff I've seen so far from E3) looks interesting conceptually.

If they actually get round to releasing that, AFAIK that just leaves HL3 as the abandonware joke of the gaming industry.


----------



## TVL (Jun 13, 2017)

I watched the super cuts of Ubisoft, MS, Sony... and I watched the Spotlight from Nintendo. Nintendo had the games I'm most interested in playing, and best of all was Metroid for the 3DS, that was the best thing this whole E3 IMO.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

TVL said:


> I watched the super cuts of Ubisoft, MS, Sony... and I watched the Spotlight from Nintendo. Nintendo had the games I'm most interested in playing, and best of all was Metroid Prime 4, that was the best thing this whole E3 IMO.


Fixed it for you


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> These type of threads are pointless on this site because nintendo could just take a shit on the stage and people here would claim greatest e3 event ever.


As a bit of performance art it might well be, and probably still more entertaining (before the attempted justifications/rationalisations for it even) than the xbox kinect presentation the other year.


----------



## Dgabriel (Jun 13, 2017)

Devolver digital won 
Rip margaret XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> no 3ds, I guess thats dead now?


The 3DS has essentially hit EoL. They are still pushing updates to it, and are releasing games, but their primary focus should be on the Switch until the 3ds replacement becomes a thing. Then they can resume handling two consoles.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 13, 2017)

No other presentation had me even tangentially interested in playing their games, much less buying them, and Nintendo comes in and gives me a fistful of games I know I want to buy day-1, with the rest at least looking interesting enough for me to consider. Yeah, E3 was a huge wash for me until Nintendo showed up. Didn't expect such a sweeping success from them, but there they went, the brilliant bastards.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> No other presentation had me even tangentially interested in playing their games, much less buying them, and Nintendo comes in and gives me a fistful of games I know I want to buy day-1, with the rest at least looking interesting enough for me to consider. Yeah, E3 was a huge wash for me until Nintendo showed up. Didn't expect such a sweeping success from them, but there they went, the brilliant bastards.


This and Bethesda. Bethesda did that for me, and Reggie didn't lie when he said Nintendo would have a Big E3.

Also, I believe not having a stage  was beneficial, because having a stage lets the devs talk too much, which then leads to a bored audience


----------



## Dork (Jun 13, 2017)

EA's presentation was pretty dope


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 13, 2017)

D) None of the above.

Nobody really impressed me, but nobody seemed outright bad either.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> D) None of the above.
> 
> Nobody really impressed me, but nobody seemed outright bad either.


K, which one wasn't the worst


----------



## MrCatFace (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo did a lot of things. Mainly Metroid. I flipped out over that. They won my wallet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

MrCatFace said:


> Nintendo did a lot of things. Mainly Metroid. I flipped out over that. They won my wallet.


I am also really looking forward to Metroid. I couldn't focus at work today because of the excitement running through me.

Luckily I have some extra cash coming in soon. I'm going to save it and then once the games I want (Odyssey, Xeno, Kirby, FE:Warriors, MHW, MHXX, Metroid) come out I am going to use it on those.

I am probably going to buy a PS4 just to play MHW.


----------



## DKB (Jun 14, 2017)

I would like to say two, Nintendo and Sony.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

DKB said:


> I would like to say two, Nintendo and Sony.


Sony was excellent as well. Almost forgot about them...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, it not just here, that saying Nintendo won. Plus, you can still get info here. I'm pretty there's a bigger gap between Nintendo vs everyone, vs last year.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 14, 2017)

Judging by my small interest in what hardcore gamers like, I'd say Nintendo, but what conference showed off Dragon Ball Fighter Z? I think Microsoft, yeah, that makes them second place, that game gave me a nerdgasm. But the big headlines from Nintendo's E3 literally got me out of bed and awake...for a few minutes, which is saying something.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

They were all disappointing but Nintendo was the least disappointing to me though.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 14, 2017)

When the poll doesn't have an option for "US" because we technically won with all the great games and information that was given to us gamers.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> When the poll doesn't have an option for "US" because we technically won with all the great games and information that was given to us gamers.


I was going to do the cautionary bit about the games mentioned having not been released, then I remembered we have probably played Skyrim before so there is that.


----------



## VMM (Jun 16, 2017)

For the first time in my Temp years I actually find Nintendo's the best E3 conference of the year.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2017)

I voted nintendo. Not because they over-performed, but rather because aside from beyond good & evil 2, everything else was so "meh".

Basically, I'd say nintendo just hit slightly over par, considering their situation. They must get games on the switch before people realise that it has no games. Granted: they do just that.

The interesting part is more their third party line-up. It's like they realize both that their audience mostly ignores everything not first party, and that they need that third party to enlargen their audience (more precisely: they need those third party guys to make a profit to keep them hanging around). Hence the Zelda stuff in skyrim and those rabbids in Mario land (or vice versa?). They even showcased rocket league almost as if it was a first party title.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 16, 2017)

Quite funny how the OP made the thread before E3 had even really started - the conferences we now have are kind of killing the show itself off..
Sony's distinct lack of even bothering with theirs should be continued, in fact just scrap the whole conference thing full stop, then let's get the games drip fed to us as the show goes on, just like in the past. Was so much better if you ask me.

Anyway, moaning aside, my vote goes to Ubisoft! Never thought I'd have said that. Seemed so much more fun to watch than the others, more like a set of gamers eagerly showing off a set of good games ....like it should be!

From 'the Big 3' it has to be Nintendo. It was like WTF-short, but in regards to my moan above that was a good, if unexpected, thing. Microsoft were quite rightly keen to show their rather excellent (or should that be "Xcell--no it fukkin shouldn't actually) new machine, but didn't back it up with anything like as impressive in the games department. Sony? Well like I said, didn't even seem like they bothered ...but they don't need to, looking at the PS4 sales.
And for fukks sake can we not keep starting with EA?! I do it every year, get set up for the first conference, my body is ready and all that, then one hour later I'm ready to top meself...


----------



## BruceDay (Jun 22, 2017)

Me too agree. +1 for *Nintendo *


----------

